# Sudoku ...



## Administrator (25. April 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. April 2006)

War ja klar, dass es wieder so einen Nonsens-Quickpoll gibt. Aber jetzt ist nichtmal die richtige Antwort dabei... 

[x] ... ist ein Spiel, bei dem man Kisten an bestimmte Stellen verschieben muss.


----------



## Skimblecat (25. April 2006)

Warum zu Teufel kommt das eigendlich grad so in Mode...
Mir isses aufgefallen, als meine Mutter in son Heftchen rätselte und seitdem seh ich das überall!
(Als Buch, PC-Spiel, PSP-Spiel (!!), in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften, als Brettspiel beim real im Angebot für 10 Ocken und jetzt dieser Kwikpoll...

Mich nervts jetzt schon...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (25. April 2006)

Skimblecat am 25.04.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zu Teufel kommt das eigendlich grad so in Mode...



Es muss doch wie jedes Jahr wieder irgendeine Modeerscheinung kommen  Und dieses mal ist es halt Sudoku. Und dann pushen es die Medien ja wieder regelrecht  



			
				MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
			
		

> [x] ... ist ein Spiel, bei dem man Kisten an bestimmte Stellen verschieben muss.



Wie kann man nur Sokoban so in den Dreck ziehen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. April 2006)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.04.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur Sokoban so in den Dreck ziehen


Nee, das ist ja wiederum eine Kampfsportart!


----------



## memphis76 (25. April 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 25.04.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.04.2006 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, dass Sudoku die Kampfsportart ist - und die wird 2008 auch olympisch. Also ist ganz klar Antwort a) die richtige   

Sokoban ist ein chinesisches Pfannengericht ... das weiß doch jeder


----------



## schakal3004 (25. April 2006)

[x] ist mir stulle

ich musste es vom matheunterricht her mal ausprobieren. mir gefällt es nicht so. 

meine wenig vorhandene, kostbare zeit investier ich anderweitig.


----------



## Goddess (25. April 2006)

"...ist das neueste Shampoo aus Japan'raj'in für den gepflegten Khajiit." *lach*


----------



## gliderpilot (25. April 2006)

Goddess am 25.04.2006 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> "...ist das neueste Shampoo aus Japan'raj'in für den gepflegten Khajiit." *lach*


 Nee, Sudoku war doch ein griechischer Philosoph  ! Das sollte ja nun wirklich jeder wissen!  

Von daher: [X] keines der genannten!


----------



## FossilZ (28. April 2006)

AAARRGHHH!!!   
überall dieser scheiß, ich komme mir etwas verfolgt vor   

- kumpel hat mir gezeigt, wie "toll" das ist
- einige kollegen labern davon
- inner StraBa labern welche davon   
- hier


*HILFE!*


----------



## bsekranker (28. April 2006)

[x] ... ist ein Spiel, das am Anfang ja ganz lustig war, von dem ich jetzt aber dank der Sudoku-Flut gestrichen die Schnauze voll habe - wo sind all die tollen Kreuzworträtsel in den Zeitschriften hin?


----------



## SteveatMC (5. Mai 2006)

Vorschlag für euren nächsten Quickpoll:

Welcher Redakteur der PC Games mag Sudoku?

Wertet ihr die Polls aus, sendet sie an EA und wir kriegen hier im Herbst Battlesudoku 2142 für den PC?


----------



## Mike3000 (15. Mai 2006)

SteveatMC am 05.05.2006 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag für euren nächsten Quickpoll:
> 
> Welcher Redakteur der PC Games mag Sudoku?
> 
> Wertet ihr die Polls aus, sendet sie an EA und wir kriegen hier im Herbst Battlesudoku 2142 für den PC?


las dir den namen schützen gibt massig geld dafür von EA für das namensrecht


----------



## DawnHellscream (21. Mai 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 25.04.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 25.04.2006 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs als Nudelgericht im Kopf


----------



## Atrox (21. Mai 2006)

DawnHellscream am 21.05.2006 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 25.04.2006 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und ich dachte immer, das wäre ne japanische sex-stellung  
der illusion wurde ich aber beraubt, als meine mom mit den worten nach hause kam: "kennst du sudoku schon? ein arbeitskollege hats mir heute gezeigt!!!"


----------

